#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2002- 4th Edition

## Kot

DNV | 2002 | ISBN:B000K3VC40 | PDF | 835 pages | 18,9 Mb 



The present OREDA handbook presents high-quality reliability data for offshore equipment collected during phase IV and V of the OREDA project. The intention of the handbook is to provide both quantitative and qualitative information as a basis for RAMS (reliability, availability, maintainability and safety) analyses. Some new equipment classes were included in phase V and more focus was given on collecting subsea data. Phase VI were completed in 2001 and phase VII is planned to last 2002 - 03. The OREDA 2002 handbook covers more equipment units than the former edtion. As the 2002 edition contains a lot more subsea data than previously, these data are presented in a fashion more adapted to subsea application. The handbook is divided into two parts. Part I describe the OREDA project, different data collection phases and the estimation procedures used to generate the handbook. In Part II the reliability data tables are presented for both topside and subsea equipment. A unique data source The 4th edition of the OREDA handbook will give you a unique data source on failure rates, failure mode distribution and repair times for equipment used in the offshore industry. The data can also be used for other applications via a quantification process. Such data are necessary for reliability- as well as risk analysis. The reliability, availability, maintenance and safety (RAMS) of offshore exploration and production (E & P) facilities are of considerable concern to employees, companies and authorities. RAMS analyses are carried out to provide a basis for decisions in offshore engineering, fabrication and operations. In order to allow these analyses to be conducted, a source of reliability data is required. OREDA Database The source data for this book are stored in a computer database. The OREDA database and the associated software are available only to the oil companies participating in the OREDA project. The data presented in this handbook are extracted and compiled from this database and presented as generic data tables. The database does, however, contain information on a more detailed level than what is covered in this handbook.

The OREDA 2002 handbook covers more equipment units than the former edtion. As the 2002 edition contains a lot more subsea data than previously, these data are presented in a fashion more adapted to subsea application. The handbook is divided into two parts. Part I describe the OREDA project, different data collection phases and the estimation procedures used to generate the handbook. In Part II the reliability data tables are presented for both topside and subsea equipment.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2002- 4th Edition

----------


## ferbiotec

Thank's!

----------


## Mohamed

thanks

----------


## sri2cool4u

An excellent reference 

Thank u for that

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## Bever

a very big thank you!

----------


## darry

Reference file deleted, can you you send a new download link....thanks in advance of your assistance.

----------


## JuanCat

please upload

----------


## Fosroc

can some1 pls upload?

----------


## Makun

Please can any body fix the link?

----------


## Berezhko

> Please can any body fix the link?



I uploaded today: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is the 4th edition, released in 2002.

Hope you enjoy :Cool:

----------


## sambun

Thank Berezhko !

----------


## safetyuser

I added to OREDA link the followink reliability components database



"Component Reliability Data for USe in Probabilistic Safety Assessment" - International Atomic Energy Agency

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2002- 4th Edition

----------


## armanda

so many thank for the sharing..

b,regards

----------


## aini861021

anyone can upload OREDA 2009? or NPRD 2010？

----------


## davidseins

Please, could you reupload oreda link.

Thanks

----------


## abbass mohammed

gentlmen
there is no file at the link could you please send me the file AT m_abbass200@yahoo.com

regards
abbas mohammed

----------


## abbass mohammed

gentlmen
there is no file at the link could you please send me the file AT m_abbass2002@yahoo.com

regards
abbas mohammed :Cool:

----------


## kahloon

Could any body upload OREDA

Thanks

----------


## kaweewong

Can anybody upload OREDA offshore reliability data handbook 5 edition or send where i can load to my e-mail kaweewong.p@gmail.com
Very thank for your help

----------


## heesh

can someone please upload again
thanks

----------


## rtg01

Seria posible conseguir alguna copia de estos handboock

----------


## rtg01

Seria posible conseguir alguna copia de estos handboock y subirla a my mail roberto.tedesco@ar.bureauveritas.com

Gracias

Can anybody upload OREDA offshore reliability data handbook 5 edition or send where i can load to my roberto.tedesco@ar.bureauveritas.com

Very thank for your help

----------


## DORIO

"Component Reliability Data for USe in Probabilistic Safety Assessment" - International Atomic Energy Agency


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Berezhko

Here is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I'd like to share the newest version, but regrettably I don't have it...

I hope you enjoy  :Cool: See More: OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2002- 4th Edition

----------


## sajjad100

please upload again...link is not working

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

The Database has been revised by SINTEf in 2009, as Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 5th Edition (OREDA 2009). It is in two volumes.
Can somebody share it on 4shared.com

----------


## alanhillier

can anyone post the 2009 version?

----------


## Chai Yin Leong

Hi, could you reupload the handbook please? the link is not working...

----------


## ilnovo

Hello somebody can upload oreda , i need it.

----------


## Berezhko

> Hello somebody can upload oreda , i need it.



I'm sorry for replying so late. Yesterday I could reupload this file. But it is the 2002 version, because I do not have the newest one:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Berezhko

> Hello somebody can upload oreda , i need it.



I'm sorry for replying so late. Yesterday I could reupload this file. But it is the 2002 version, because I do not have the newest one:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## obarthe

Link above not working anymore.... can you share this doc again please?

----------


## espulgar

Does anyone have a workable link for oreda.. Badly needed. Thanks

----------


## mulyakoleksandr

To Berezhko 
Can you send the OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2002- 4th Edition or newest version of book to my e-mail: mulyak.oleksandr@gmail.com.
Thanks for your help!

----------


## ghostforever

Could ypu help me? I cant download the archive, please upload again....thanks in advance

----------


## keurtra

Does anybody could upload the file again please

See More: OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2002- 4th Edition

----------


## Marvemine

Hi everybody, please can anybody reupload the link ... please please!!!!!!!!!!!! badly needed it

----------


## Mohedano

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards to mexico

----------


## keurtra

please upload again  :Upset:

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one please upload again..... thanks

----------


## Mohedano

If someone have the other editions (1st, 3th or 5th vol. 2 or 6th, please... Share!!!

----------


## dewi_ps

Does anyone have a pdf copy of the OREDA Handbook 2015, 6th edition - Volume I and II
please help me
Would appreciate if this can be shared.
Thank you.

----------

